# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Recordings

## Pasha

I bought today an MP3 player  ::  If anybody needs any help with spanish pronounciation or wants anything recorded just ask me and i will be more than happy to do you a recording if you need native pronounciation help  ::  
Pasha

----------


## uno

yeah if you want to learn how to speak spanish with a cool lisp, ask pasha   ::

----------


## Jca

Con o sin acento de Logro

----------


## Тостер

Hey! my spanish "accent" has a lisp! :P 
That and I say "jo" ("J" like in French) instead of "yo"  ::

----------


## kasper

i got castellano accent ИМХО i love it and won't change for anything  ::

----------


## Jca

> i got castellano accent ИМХО i love it and won't change for anything

 You mean castellano as opposed to latinamerican or castellano as a particular accent within Castilla, as vallisoletano, manchego...?
I personally prefer Argentinian accent, it's the best!! Che, qu

----------


## Pasha

Jca, hombre que no tengo acento fuerte eh dir

----------


## kasper

[quote=Jca] 

> i got castellano accent ИМХО i love it and won't change for anything

 You mean castellano as opposed to latinamerican or castellano as a particular accent within Castilla, as vallisoletano, manchego...?
I personally prefer Argentinian accent, it's the best!! Che, qu

----------


## Jca

[quote=Pasha]Jca, hombre que no tengo acento fuerte eh dir

----------


## Jca

> pero este verano quiero ir a Espana , voy a ver como se va todo por ahi Razz

 Y a d

----------


## Тостер



----------


## Jca

[quote=Тостер]

----------


## Тостер

Kasper XP 
Y no, yo no fui a todos esos lugares en un d

----------


## kasper

[quote=Jca] 

> pero este verano quiero ir a Espana , voy a ver como se va todo por ahi Razz

 Y a d

----------


## heitor91

Mi accento es lo de Galicia, porque mi profesora de espa

----------


## Rtyom

Heitor, is it your accent in "calle"? You pronounce ll like English J to me.  ::  I'm very new to Spanish so it's starnge to me. Must be a Brazillian accent?

----------


## heitor91

You're right, I say 'calle' like that.  ::  I said it once, that's the Galician accent, my teacher spoke like that. The rest of Spain and the major part of Latin America speak it like the Italian gli (lla=glia) and the Portuguese lh (lla=lha). I prefer to say the way I do.  ::

----------


## Vespre

Ah, pues heitor lo hablas muy bien. Yo supongo que tengo acento un poco influenciado por el catal

----------


## heitor91

!Gracias, Vespre! Un espa

----------


## Vespre

[quote=heitor91]!Gracias, Vespre! Un espa

----------


## heitor91

[quote=Vespre][quote=heitor91]!Gracias, Vespre! Un espa

----------


## Vespre

S

----------


## kasper

argentinos me dicen q yo hablo sin accento  :P

----------


## Vespre

> argentinos me dicen q yo hablo sin accento  :P

----------


## kasper

si, porque para algunas personas la lengua es como  musica! Es que soy muy musical yo siento la lirica de la lengua! Yo canto y quisa por eso tengo esa facilidad !  ::  
si, hay acento pero muuuuuuy poquito! Lo mismo tengo en ingles y turco   ::  
pero tambien es muy importante querer hablar como nativos!

----------


## heitor91

[quote=Vespre]Si quieres grabarte y subirlo, te puedo corregir cosas del tipo: "

----------


## basurero

Me gustar

----------


## basurero

Bueno, aqu

----------


## Vespre

A ver, basurero... 
No s

----------


## basurero

[quote=Vespre]A ver, basurero... 
No s

----------


## Vespre

Mejor decir: "Hablar como UN latinoamericano"  ::   ::   
Y ya de paso: 
Es "aCento" 
Y en la frase: "Me sienta muy extra

----------


## basurero



----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]

----------


## heitor91



----------


## Vespre

Me estoy volviendo repetitiva: est

----------


## heitor91



----------


## Vespre

Gracias por el mensaje heitor! 
Mira, tan s

----------


## heitor91



----------


## kasper

heitor91, que voz que vozzzzzzzzz!!Me enamore!   ::

----------


## heitor91

> heitor91, que voz que vozzzzzzzzz!!Me enamore!

----------


## kasper

si soy guapissima   ::   ::   ::

----------


## heitor91

Bueno,

----------


## kasper

no me crees asi?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## heitor91

S

----------

